# Are the 18” Austin’s I put on my 1.4T MK6 ok or too much weight?



## JayMcSizel (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## DubbinGT (Jan 11, 2009)

They're fine. You'll probably notice some slower acceleration and a dip in fuel economy given the increase in weight.


----------



## JayMcSizel (Aug 8, 2021)

DubbinGT said:


> They're fine. You'll probably notice some slower acceleration and a dip in fuel economy given the increase in weight.


 Is it recommended to upgrade the brakes for this size?


----------



## DubbinGT (Jan 11, 2009)

JayMcSizel said:


> Is it recommended to upgrade the brakes for this size?


No, the stock brakes are sufficient.


----------

